# NY drivers can no longer pick up passengers in Connecticut



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

I got a 1 sentence text from Lyft today. Effective October 1, 2019 We will be unable to dispatch Connecticut rides to drivers with NY State Driver's licence.
I did 2 rides today from White Plains to Stamford. After the first ride I logged out to stop at a gas station. The app would not allow me to sign back in until I crossed the NY border. After the 2nd trip to Stamford I didn't I remained in driver mode but didn't get any ride requests so I headed back on 95 and got requests from pax 15 minutes away in Port Chester. THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiddenfee (Oct 4, 2019)

Yeah it sucks big time to be a NY suburbs Uber driver. We are trapped between the city limits and Conn. My favorite place to drive was Greenwich Conn.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Reminder
Uber ain’t a job.
Manage your expectations of a PT gig


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

CT drivers have faced restrictions from other states, yet saw many out of state drivers pick up in our state. Finally got that fixed. Deadhead back to your own state like we've done for years.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Hiddenfee said:


> Yeah it sucks big time to be a NY suburbs Uber driver. We are trapped between the city limits and Conn. My favorite place to drive was Greenwich Conn.


I refuse ALL Manhattan rides. We are lucky if we get 50% of what the passenger pays. There's a tax and Lyft surges those rides and the passengers don't tip. Then I do the same time and distance back in traffic for free???? NO WAY. Same with LGA and JFK. No return tolls for my empty ride back and passengers seldom tip either. You get what you pay for and NOT my problem if you miss your flight.



Atom guy said:


> CT drivers have faced restrictions from other states, yet saw many out of state drivers pick up in our state. Finally got that fixed. Deadhead back to your own state like we've done for years.


YOUR state wouldn't exist without NY. Half of your residents work in NY. Connecticut's rates were lower than NY but I would usually get a passenger to take back to NY. When traffic is bad I will REFUSE Connecticut rides and let them whine to their state representatives who pushed for this change. Lyft will obviously surge these rides too and won't pay the driver extra and the passengers won't tip.


----------

